# What's for supper



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I made chicken with glazed's grandmothers dumplings. They were good.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

That looks really good !

I made a spring time favorite as my Mom and some sisters came over , poached Salmon with watercress sauce, potatoes and peas from last years garden and pound cake with some stewed apricots I canned last year. We had a great visit :happy:


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

How do you make those dumplings ? Would they work in a venison stew or just with chicken?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i made chicken today also . i was hungry after working in the country. i had it baked. also a baked pudding. something like others would make a yorkshire pudding. brussell sprouts etc. then i made a lemon pie for dessert. ~Georgia.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I'm making Bratwursts... I've got the mix chillin' in the refrigerator, and I'll start stuffing in about 30 minutes... But, I'll need some beer for simmerin' em'. *hrmmm.... beeeeer....


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I made corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, carrots and onions. Used the slow cooker and boy was it good. Since they're on sale this week, I'm going pick up several more for the freezer. Tomorrow will be reubens. Oooooh hooo I can't wait for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> I made corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, carrots and onions. Used the slow cooker and boy was it good. Since they're on sale this week, I'm going pick up several more for the freezer. Tomorrow will be reubens. Oooooh hooo I can't wait for dinner tomorrow.


I'll bring the beer, shall I?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Guinness? Harp? Jameson whisky? Carbombs?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

ROFL, whatever you like -- Bass Ale for me, though!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Vickie44 said:


> How do you make those dumplings ? Would they work in a venison stew or just with chicken?


I'm sure they would. I think it is salt then 11/2c warm broth to melt the salt then 2 c flour. Mix roll out cut then drop in rolling broth.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Tonight was five spice collards in coconut milk, with onions and some leftover chicken breast meat over basmati brown rice, side of sweet potatoes. 

TI, I'll be up to your place for the reubens; I've not had a good reuben in some time! I don't have beer though, will Patron do??

Tambo, those dumplings looked marvelous 

At least we all eat well!

~ST


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i dont drink beer but i have lots of wine. the meal that Leslie prepared is about my favorite. we call that jiggs dinner. in addition to everything else that goes in it. we have a peas pudding in a pudding bag boiling along with the beef. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Started with a slice of good, Jewish rye bread--the kind you can only get at the baker's.

Smear on some 1000 Island dressing.

Pile on the corned beef, saurkraut and more 1000 Island dressing. Top it off with a few slices of swiss cheese and into the broiler......... don't forget the side of homemade coleslaw! Bon Appetit!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, yer killin' me, sister! <impolite whining...>


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Barramundi for me, with roasted cherry tomatoes and some nice blended brown rice. Trade ya, Leslie...?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

It was really good. Almost a religious experience. LMAO.

It was so good, I might make for a midnight snack. What time is it now?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raeven said:


> Barramundi for me, with roasted cherry tomatoes and some nice blended brown rice. Trade ya, Leslie...?


Not on your life. :nono: No healthy eats for me tonight. Now where did I put that package of Oreos?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, can't blame a covetous friend for trying...


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

(wiping the drool from screen)
TI, that was just evil. But a beautiful evil 

For me, it's leftovers and walking the dog. And wishing I had a reuben! Meanyhead:bash:

LOL!

~ST (who cannot ignore the dog any longer)


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey ST. Mine was from leftovers too. ound:


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Nothin' like adding insult to injury woman...LOL!

~ST


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Instead of using biscuits I used wheat and made bread n pork sausage


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Oh, yer killin' me, sister! <impolite whining...>


Is there such a thing as polite whiningLOL:nana:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

bstuart29 said:


> Is there such a thing as polite whiningLOL:nana:


There's such a thing as charming whining... have you never watched your beloved dog sit up and beg pretty? (I don't let mine do that, but I've seen it. And been charmed down to my toes.) rincess:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Tonight for supper => Peanut butter cookies (Homemade by ME !) & Ovaltine chocolate milk.........ICE CREAM,,,for dessert.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

soup from a can!


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Need to use up the deer steak in the freezer so for supper going to make steak, mashed pots, mushroom gravy and peas


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I bought a can of sliced green olives from Israel at the Christmas Tree Shop and finally opened them because of stock rotation. They tasted kind of good and kind of strong anyway decided to go with tortelloni salad. Finely chopped 1/2 onion, 1/2 cup carrot peels, 1 cup red sweet pepper roasted in and packed in olive oil with clove garlic, 1 cup sun dried tomatoes packed in olive oil with rosemary, 4 meat/cheese stuffed peppers packed in seasoned olive oil by Norpaco finely chopped, a few tablespoons of wine vinegar by eye, a few tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil and some black pepper and tossed in tortelloni. Tortelloni = big tortellini. Let it set 24 hours in the fridge and tried it today. Awesome!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm junkin' it. I had accumulated too much Market Days finger foods in the freezer, so I had to eat some! So I'm having some chicken toquitos, a potato patty, and breaded zuchinni rounds, and dippin' em in hot sauce!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Canned home grown maters and macaroni and fried taters, tonight! Almost out of maters, spring needs to get here


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm not even fessing up to what I had for dinner. And no one would guess, so I'm safe, lol! 

Finger foods sound yummy SD. I'm not a fan of olives, but the rest of that salad sounded delish DM.

But bstuart gets my vote on the venison...!

~ST


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Hog jowl, over easy eggs with toast


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Turkey burger with a big slice of onion, and steamed brussle sprouts.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Grass fed beef with sauteed peppers and onions, some mild chilies and tomatoes, over blue corn chips, topped with raw mild cheddar. 

Y'all come on over and bring drinks or dessert 

~ST


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Made Goulash for supper


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I bought a big hunk of corned beef at the store last night along with some sourkraut, and I already had a head of cabbage and some potatoes at home, so I was all set to cook up this Irish FEAST for today, and then....I FORGOT to! I did laundry at the neighbor's, and then went out for Pizza with a friend, and then went to see a movie. I remembered the Irish dinner I had planned on making as I was shoving a piece of pizza in my mouth! Woops, my bad. LOL!


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

We had ham, navy beans, cornbread, fried tators and bacon seasoned brussel sprouts. Cantalope and watermelon for dessert. Then we took a nap. Good day for us.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Shells and cheese! :rock:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It was the every-few-days-what-veg-might-head-south-soon stir fry night tonight... so with some chicken, it was peppers, scallions, broccoli, mushrooms and onion, few carrots thrown in for good measure, with ginger, garlic, soy sauce, sesame oil, chili paste and sake over rice.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

You got sake?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

foxfiredidit said:


> You got sake?


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Something I've never tried, but I think to pour it over that stir fry might diminish the quality of the original intent.......:buds:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, only if that's the original intent... the reason I have sake is because I keep it around for cooking. Trust me; there are far better things for your original original intent.  Something called... <snapping fingers....> what is it.... Evan something..??

Anyway, you don't pour it over the stir fry. You marinate the meat in it, then cook it out when it hits the wok. Adds a lovely flavor.


----------



## CntryDaydreamer (Mar 7, 2013)

Tommyice~ yummy that looks good


Had chili and corn bread and and a nice cold glass of milk.... Cause the chili was spicaay


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raeven said:


> It was the every-few-days-what-veg-might-head-south-soon stir fry night tonight... so with some chicken, it was peppers, scallions, broccoli, mushrooms and onion, few carrots thrown in for good measure, with ginger, garlic, soy sauce, sesame oil, chili paste and sake over rice.


Seriously fellas. Snatch this woman up. You'll eat good!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> Seriously fellas. Snatch this woman up. You'll eat good!


<mumble...> Must be my profile pic...


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Rea's there's five nipples on that thing. They're gonna come running now. Plus bacon in the future.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Rea's there's five nipples on that thing. They're gonna come running now. Plus bacon in the future.


Plus, she's out foraging for supper, no sissy carry out for her!
No fancy hair do.
No outrageous makeup.
Surely would not be running to Wal Mart on a daily basis.

Truly a woman who can bring home the bacon...

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, there are actually 6 nipples... one is hiding under my prettily-turned-out hind leg. <wiggling eyebrows> FBB, keep your distance. I've been known to bite.

Now tell me... what is this "bacon" to which you are all referring...??


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

ham sandwich and whole wheat organic potato chips....I bought them because it was a huge bag for .59 and I like chips with sandwiches. It actually was worth the .59


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Fresh Papaya over the sink.

I had a big lunch, what can I say?

~ST


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Leftover Mac and Cheese.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

No slouch in the kitchen yourself, ladybug... the boyz are missing out if they're not grabbing you up, too.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I drank so much saki i couldnt wok one time


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

mickm said:


> I drank so much saki i couldnt wok one time


Yer no pun!


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Curried potatoes and chicken... I got a little carried away with the spices, but it stll was pretty good.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I made my belated Irish dinner of corned beef, potatoes, kraut, and steamed cabbage last night. I never have much luck with the corned beef. I made it in the crockpot, but it wasn't as tender as I would have liked it. Last time it was so salty I could hardly eat it. 
It all was pretty good, but I might do takeout somewhere next year.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Summer I do mine in the crockpot. First I put in some potatoes and carrots and onions. Then the corned beef (if it's a point cut, I trim some of the fat). Next is the cabbage (either sliced or narrow wedges--whichever fits best in my small crockpot). Pour some Guinness or Harp over it. I cook it on High for about half the day, then switch it to Low.

Oh if there's one of the spice packs in the package, that goes in too. If not, whatever I use when I make pickles.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

The secret to tender corned beef is low and SLOW. I cook mine as long as 24 hours sometimes and by that point it practically melts in your mouth. I don't add the vegetables until the last couple hours


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Between Leslie and Raeven you guys would be crazy not to snatch up either of the girls. They can cook, back and make all kinds of kitchen goodies. You would be in food heaven with them in your kitchens.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

cindilu said:


> Between Leslie and Raeven you guys would be crazy not to snatch up either of the girls. They can cook, back and make all kinds of kitchen goodies. You would be in food heaven with them in your kitchens.


I just got back down to my 30 year old weight. I don't want or need to pack any back on. I did cheat and had mashed potatos last night with chicken fried cube steak and a salad.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I don't know if I will can beans any more. I warmed up the jar of beans that didn't seal today with cornbread. The beans were mushy. I can cook beans in a pressure cooker in about 45 minutes including the time it takes to get the cooker up to pressure and they stay together better. I've tried canning them dry with water and soaking them first and they came out mushy both ways.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Elk Chili ...

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Catfish stew with rice, and a salad.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

On an Asian kick for awhile... Thai Prawn and Glass Noodle salad, with fresh mint from the garden.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I cheated! I had to work late tonight so I stopped at the BBQ place and got a chopped bbq beef sammich, cole slaw and mac & cheese. Only ate half so now I have dinner for tomorrow night!
It's expensive, but I don't do it very often. Why does it often taste better when someone else cooks it???

~ST


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

SimplerTimez said:


> Why does it often taste better when someone else cooks it???
> 
> ~ST


Because you know you don't have to clean up.


----------



## CntryDaydreamer (Mar 7, 2013)

Chili again.... i still have a tongue so all's good *lol* 

I had cornbread for breakfast *lol* my bad


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Salad, vegetables with dip and a BLT.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

SimplerTimez said:


> chopped bbq beef sammich, cole slaw and mac & cheese.
> ~ST


Repeat aka leftovers 

~ST


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

linguini with homemade alfredo sauce, italian sausage and sauteed mushrooms.

Having the leftovers for lunch today


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Raeven said:


> On an Asian kick for awhile... Thai Prawn and Glass Noodle salad, with fresh mint from the garden.


That sounds interesting. Could you share how you make that Raeven?


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I cooked some turkey brats, and put that plus some sauteed spinach and bean sprouts on corn tortillas and rolled 'em up with a side of chopped up potatoes/brussel sprouts. Simple and yummy!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

summerdaze said:


> That sounds interesting. Could you share how you make that Raeven?


Sure thing.  It's easy and goes together very fast... the only thing that takes a little time is preparing the prawns.

Thai Prawn and Glass Noodle Salad

16 oz rice noodles (I like the wide ones)
1 lb. king prawns (any shrimp will do)
2 TB fish sauce
2 TB lime juice (fresh)
3-4 oz. coconut milk
2 TB palm sugar (brown sugar works fine, too)
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped (or more to taste)
1 TB ginger, finely grated
2 serrano chilies, deseeded and julienned (use gloves!)
hot chili flakes to taste
1/2 cup fresh mint leaves, finely sliced

Directions:

Soak glass noodles in boiling water until softened, about 10 minutes. Drain well.

Peel and devein prawns. Cook. (I just pour boiling salted water over them for 5 minutes.) Drain well.

Mix fish sauce, lime juice, coconut milk, palm sugar, garlic, ginger, chilies and chili pepper flakes in a large bowl.

Add prawns, mint and noodles. Toss through the dressing.

That's the basic recipe. I like to add other vegetables as well: Chopped bell peppers, scallions, cabbage and carrots all work well. This can also be enhanced with a nice handful of coarsely chopped basil and a teaspoon or two of rice vinegar.

A fun recipe to play with. Oh, and best shared with anyone with whom you share close space, because of the fresh garlic... 

Hope you enjoy it! [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Tonite making venison stews including tomatoes I canned a few years back


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

bstuart29 said:


> including tomatoes I canned a few years back


I had some green beans with potatoes as part of my supper tonight. They were canned a couple of years ago, but they still tasted fine to me. I wonder how long home canned food really lasts? A lot longer than a year for sure.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

Rabbit stew!!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Cupcake!

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

A 10-oz glass of wine, I think.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Pssst...Cafe Patron goes okay with Red Velvet cupcake 

~ST


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Raeven, that sounds wonderful! Thanks for the recipe. I just got back from the grocery store, and I sure do wish I had read this BEFORE I left for the store! LOL! I can think of a few things that I'd like that sauce on. I was thinking it might be good also using bean spouts instead of (or in addition to) noodles, and throwing in some water chestnuts and pea pods or snap peas, etc. 
I have a favorite salad recipe that I make frequently, although I never make it the same way twice, coz it's a good one to play around with also. I might have to make your recipe this weekend! Is there a certain brand of noodles that you get for it?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

summerdaze... I think all of your suggested veggies would be terrific in it, for sure. Not sure what brand of noodles I have... we have a really excellent Asian market in town, and I get them from there. But if you can, look for [FONT=&quot]&#20126;&#27954;&#23532;&#31859;&#31881;. 
[/FONT]


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> I had some green beans with potatoes as part of my supper tonight. They were canned a couple of years ago, but they still tasted fine to me. I wonder how long home canned food really lasts? A lot longer than a year for sure.


These were from 2006 plus I added dried bell peppers that were 10 years old to the stew.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

On this cold, snowy day makin potato soup for supper What can I say I love potato soupLOL


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Granddaughters are here...leftover spaghetti and meat sauce...garlic bread...their favorite...probably a tossed salad and peach tea...I've been home all day on this rainey day...just piddling..


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Steamed some cabbage,carrots and onions with smoke sausage and greenbeans with potatoes.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

salt meat stew and dumplings tonight. i bought a bucket of this sat. and left it in the cart corral. someone brought it back and i went up after it last night. wouldn't have wanted to lose it. soaked it all night and then made stew. was it ever good!. made lots of dumplings. when the stew is gone i can make a meal off the dumplings with honey mustard. ~Georgia.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

View attachment 6773


Roasted Poblano Chicken Stew

...
​


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Taco Bell. Burrrrrrpp!


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

just a few eggs & cheese


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Left over prime rib with onions and mushrooms from a birthday dinner treat Saturday night, with potato salad leftover from a Sunday cookout, and a piece of key lime pie.
I need to make some soup though, as I have a lot of fixins' hanging out in the fridge that need to be cobbled into some sort of 'kitchen sink soup' I do believe.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm making the "kitchen sink soup" tonight! I've got a pot goin' right now with cabbage, red pepper, onions, broccoli, cauliflower, & carrots so far. Will add some potatoes, tomatos, and roasted chicken to it. Maybe even some dumplings.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

She is making Tuna Helper with Velveeta and mixed vegetable casserole with crumbled potato chip crust.

She called to say she got a craving for some of our old cheap dressed up food and asked me if I wanted to drive across town for half of it for dinner around 8 (she knows how much I like Helper casserole )


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Venison roast, with carrots and taters!


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

big ole chicken burger from DQ lol


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Homemade stew - carrots,onions turnips, kale, lamb, beef and orzo. Smells good and the crock pot keeps my tiny studio warm, lol! I took some to work and shared it yesterday with the people who had given me the veggies and some of the meat.
Went to share it with my landlords and discovered they are vegetarians...oops!

~ST


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I went to Golden Corral last night with a friend. Ever go out and nothing suits you? Then you go out another time and everything you put in your mouth is delishious? Last night EVERYTHING was wonderful!!  The hot out of the oven, warm sourdough roll with honey butter was BLISS, I tell ya!


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

vegetable soup again!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

A good, busy day today... friends coming by for dinner tomorrow, so I made a chilled pea and bacon (!) salad, along with a hummus this morning to let the flavors meld overnight. They'll get steaks to order and because my friend specially requested it, Yorkshire pudding. I'll round 'em out with roasted Brussels sprouts with lemon and garlic. Creme brulee for dessert, which is in the oven now. Dug out the trust old blow torch to finish it up tomorrow. Always fun cooking with live fire. 

So dinner tonight is a simple hot and sour soup. Perfect.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Dinner today deer steak. mashed pots, mushroom gravy and corn.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It is Easter Sunday, and I let the family decide!

Home made Chinese food and Deviled eggs is a bit DIFFERENT, but it is what we are having!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I went out and had a chicken dinner at swiss chalet :thumb:


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

I think I have a potato soup fetish because thats what I had for supper againLOL. What can I say I love potato soup LOL


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Made homemade speghetti n cheese tonite


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

Mushroom soup with noodles


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Butter beans, rice and fried rabbit.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Glazed Turkey and Quinoa meatloaf with buttered, dilled potatoes and carrots.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Deer sphagetti, poke/dandelion salad willted with garlic snd olive oil and home baked bred.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Blue corn chips and salsa. Got home too late from work to have a real meal :/
~ST


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

chicken soup!!


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

bacon carbanara with a side of sauted mushrooms, onions and spinach. nom.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I dug 3 nice new potatoes, cubed with the skins on, mixed in a 1/4 cup leftover baked ham pieces, a bunch of chives, some cheese made today and a little pepper sprinkled on top and baked it. With a slice of warm bread slathered with fresh butter. Dessert was a couple big ripe strawberries from the greenhouse....James


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

I took out some venison sausage to thaw and make a pasta dish with it for Zach's birthday supper, but his mom beat me to the punch, and he's eating at her house. Lol....guess I'll make it tomorrow. Tonight will be leftover venison cutlets in gravy, mashed potaters (instant), and garlic bread.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Tonite makin Biscuits n gravy


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you got new potatoes already James? i'm so envious. mine aren't in the ground yet! we had a little snow tonight. i had baked haddock and apple pie and cream for dessert. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Tuesdays through Thursdays you guys make me jealous. I'm working so it's something quick.

Now last night I had barbequed baby back ribs and homemade coleslaw.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Simple dinner tonight... leftover polenta with poached eggs and fresh chives.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Tonite going to make homemade hamburger helper(using venison), mashed potatoes and peas


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

baked stuffed salmon. tapioca for dessert. most people would find it boring here .it's usually baked haddock,salmon or chicken. ~Georgia.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

chili


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Corn, green and lima bean cooked with some bacon, and brown rice.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Chips -n-salsa. I was thinking about making a burger, but I think I'll do a banana strawberry smoothie instead.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Cabbage,corn on the cob and cornbread.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Friends came by for dinner, but I was feeling lazy. Broiled salmon with a wine garlic rosemary mustard sauce over a rice medley, sauteed spinach and a side salad. Dessert was The Easiest Lemon Cheesecake in the World with blackberry liqueur sauce over (I put it up a year ago).

They just left and they were smiling... I hope it was because they liked the food, and not that I just didn't get the joke right away.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Raeven said:


> Friends came by for dinner, but I was feeling lazy. Broiled salmon with a wine garlic rosemary mustard sauce over a rice medley, sauteed spinach and a side salad. Dessert was The Easiest Lemon Cheesecake in the World with blackberry liqueur sauce over (I put it up a year ago).
> 
> They just left and they were smiling... I hope it was because they liked the food, and not that I just didn't get the joke right away.


Raeven, seriously? That's what you made when you were feeling LAZY??!! LOL! Well, that old lazy meal you made sure sounds good to me! :grin:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, summerdaze, yes, seriously... it's an easy meal, truly. Takes about 3 minutes to whisk together the sauce, broiling salmon is a 5 minute job -- and lazy, because I couldn't be bothered to fire up the grill in the rain -- steaming rice is a snooze and saute the spinach in about 2 minutes while the guests are figuring out if they want avocados on their salad. It's the kind of dinner I make for just me -- excluding the cheesecake. But thank you!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I don't know what a "medley" is, but it sounds good enough to put gravey on!! 

I made a bread yesterday during the all day rain. Ham sandwich, fries, and green beans....iced tea.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, "medley" is just easier to type than, "brown, white, red, wild rice blend," Fox. And yeah, it's great with gravy, too.

Nothing as fine as homemade bread! Makes a perfect ham sandwich.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Biscuits and gravy tonite


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Farm fresh eggs from a neighbor, shredded chard and collards, grass fed beef with mesquite seasoning, all sauted into a frittata with onions in butter and coconut oil and topped with melted raw cheddar.

~ST


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I dont do it much, but i went back to my mom's alabamaroots and got the cast iron and the cornmeal out tonight.

Fried fish, fried zuccini and fried taters.

Not good for ya, but good.....


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Yo' mamma was a good woman mickm, I'm glad you saved her cast iron cookware. She raised you right. 

Supper...? I ain't got the foggiest notion of what that might be. Spent much time outside working today then fell into a long deep sleep when I came in and took a nap, now on my 2nd cup of coffee on what seems like my second morning of the day today. It will probably be a jam sandwich when I finally do get hungry...I jam two pieces of bread together with something in between.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

foxfiredidit said:


> It will probably be a jam sandwich when I finally do get hungry...I jam two pieces of bread together with something in between.


But on homemade bread, yeah? Which makes it a feast, in my book. :goodjob:

Boring dinner at the Raeven household tonight... some spaghetti with meat sauce I made sometime back, and a salad.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm sure glad I waited on supper!! A bud dropped by and left me a mess o' MUD BUGS !!!

A late evening meal with some wild rice, and yes my dear, some homebrewed bread. C'mere, I'll show you how to eat them.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, oh, honee... bet I could show YOU. 

But yes, wow -- what a feast! I am officially envious! Enjoy!!! (Don't forget the beer.)


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Chicken fried steak, mac n cheese and onion rings, with strawberry cheesecake pie for dessert and excellent fellow homesteader company, walking around checking out fishing spots and lotsa girl talk 

THANKS TAMBO!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

SimplerTimez said:


> Chicken fried steak, mac n cheese and onion rings, with strawberry cheesecake pie for dessert and excellent fellow homesteader company, walking around checking out fishing spots and lotsa girl talk
> 
> THANKS TAMBO!!


Your welcome! I had Chicken Monterey,onion rings,white beans,salad and sweet tea.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Potato soup again, used bacon frm pigs I raised and green onions from the garden


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Chicken fried steak, mac n cheese and onion rings, with strawberry cheesecake pie for dessert (repeat via leftovers courtesy of Tambo)

~ST


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I made a big pot of potato/ sausage/ cheese soup over the weekend. Billy kept talking 'bout eating potato soup, and it sounded so good I had to make some myself! Gave some to my neighbor friend too. I had mine with crushed Doritos on top. YUM


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I made a huge pot of chicken, mushroom, and nopalito stew. It was awesome, and there are lots of left-overs.


----------



## GeorgiaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

Cajun fried chicken, candied yams, lima beens, collards and cornbread.


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I have no clue. Neighbors want to go out to dinner. I guess I'll know when I get back. 

~ST


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Ya'll got me slobbering pretty hard! No work today, since it's snowing, but barely. Glad I don't have to count on this outfit to make a living. Most meals are taken out, and I have a hard time cooking for just me. Breakfast was 5 eggs, 7 slices of thick sliced bacon, and a couple pieces of toast from store bought bread. Skipped dinner. Why do country people call noon meal dinner, and later meal supper? And city people call it lunch and dinner?

I've got a couple pounds of hamburger, a half pound of sausage, and bacon thawed. Probably a cowboy gravy evening? IE..., biscuits and hamburger gravy. They always set well with me! Sometiimes clabber girl biscuits, sometimes canned... havn't inspected the fridge? A lotta meat in the gravy...it's not a meal without meat!


----------



## GeorgiaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

Bbq pork sandwiches and french fries.


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I put a roast in the oven for tonight's meal and I boiled a ham bone. 

I picked the meat off the ham bone and froze it in a zip lock bag for the next time I do not feel like cooking.

Tomorrow I will boil navy beans in the water the ham bone was in, and make a pot of beans.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Terri said:


> I put a roast in the oven for tonight's meal and I boiled a ham bone.
> 
> I picked the meat off the ham bone and froze it in a zip lock bag for the next time I do not feel like cooking.
> 
> Tomorrow I will boil navy beans in the water the ham bone was in, and make a pot of beans.


That sounds yummy!! Those beans will be awesome!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

tambo said:


> That sounds yummy!! Those beans will be awesome!


I HOPE so!

I have never gotten beans QUITE the way that I have aimed for.... though a few of the recipes were excellent!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Grilled chicken which marinated all day in bourbon and maple syrup, buttered noodles with poppy seeds, asparagus fresh from the garden, barely grilled and then tossed with a bit of olive oil and lemon zest. Oh, and a little salad. <berp> 'Scooz.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Rae can I have a doggy bag?


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Worked till 8:00 tonight.....tired.....Chinese takeout.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I think I'll go to town and get a hotdog and fries and marinate them in some beer.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Leftovers from last night's dinner out - rib-eye, baked tater cut up and fried, added some onions, salad and cheesecake. And work. I was on call tonight so I worked through dinner.

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

summerdaze said:


> Worked till 8:00 tonight.....tired.....Chinese takeout.


I find them kind of heavy to tote home... 

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> Rae can I have a doggy bag?


Awww... if you lived closer, I'd have you to dinner all the time.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

And I'd show up all the time too. With the dog in tow. LOL (hey, he's gotta eat too).

I had a banana.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<wandering off topic...> Remind me to tell you some time how I nearly died eating a banana at a club called Baja's in Baltimore. 

Or maybe not.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fox slow down your imagination. You don't want to strain anything. LOL


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, you wanted to talk about something besides Glysophate... <chortle!>


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

mashed potatoes corn & chicken cordon bleu


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Tonite making shells n cheese using some of the raw milk I got the other day


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Venison steaks smothered with three eggs (over easy), grits on the side, and a couple catheads right out of the oven...iced tea.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Still working on it, but grilled London Broil, baked potato, roasted Brussels sprouts and a salad. Red wine. (Eight ounces.)


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

home canned turkey chili


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I cheated...rotisserie chicken from the grocery, salad and wine.

~ST


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I sauteed' some red pepper, asparagus, yellow squash, onion, and chunks of chicken and put it over some fried rice. Pretty darned good!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Leftover rubber chicken on a salad. It's been a tough day.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

One pan wonder - either look at it as lazy or being conservative on energy and water for clean up  Sauteed onions and beef, then vegetarian beans, more onions, brown sugar and maple syrup. It was yummy if not particularly high on the 'healthy' scale...lol.

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Raeven said:


> Leftover rubber chicken on a salad. It's been a tough day.


Sorry you had a tough day Raeven :/

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, ST... my parents live in Camarillo. Say. No. More.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Eeek. I don't have TV, and I've been reading all night. I had no idea. ((((double hugs))))

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Tonight was home recipe magic leftover surprise - I call it Creole Thai. Creole seasoned beef smothered in onions, red beans and rice, wilted baby kale steamed in coconut milk. I need a nap but have too much laundry to do before my washer goes bye bye tomorrow!

~ST


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Sonic :yuck:


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

In all of my smoking endeavors, I've never tryed babybacks. Guess whats in the smoker this evening? Sprinklled some tony Chachere's, some brown sugar, some kick'n chicken, and a little cayenne.

Using the 2-2-1 method. they're on the last set at the moment, and my mouth is starting to salivate a little. Woops...like a lot!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

littlejoe... sounds fantastic. Time for me to smoke some more salmon, you've just reminded me! 

Dinner here was a chicken salad sandwich on homemade toasted sourdough bread and a cup of minestrone soup. Enough left over for lunch tomorrow, too.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Carrot-Pineapple-Cake-I/Detail.aspx

Made this because my carrots were looking a little sad in the fridge too long.


----------

